# sushi



## chippog (19. Oktober 2000)

wer hat von euch zugang zu sushi? gekauft, selber gemacht? wird dazu von dir selbstgefangener fisch benutzt? oder einfach nur iiiiiigittth? oder doch lecker, geil, was weisz ich?

------------------
skit fiske wünscht aus göteborg christian, der chippog


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Chippog!
Ich hatte im Thema marinieren schon geschrieben das ich ein Rezept für Gravad Lachs habe das ist super. Ich glaube das ist so was wie Sushi. Wenn nicht dann kläre mich auf.
Gruß Jörg!


----------



## BoernOut (20. Oktober 2000)

hi,also ich habe sushi noch nie gesehen und gegessen. Sag uns bitte genau was sushi ist ausser roher fisch.thx,
BoernOut


----------



## Joe (20. Oktober 2000)

MoinBei Sushi gehts eigentlich nicht unbedingt um den Fisch, sondern um die vielen Sossen, Dips und sonstigen leckeren Schweinereien drumherum!Na dann, guten Apetit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## chippog (20. Oktober 2000)

kein sushi: gravad lax, da der zwar roh ist, aber durch das salz und den zucker fermentiert und dadurch eine anderen geschmack und eine andere konsistens bekommt. meiner meinung nach eine erstklassige zubereitungsart für das dicke mittelstück eines zirka 3 bis 6 kilo schweren lachses. wollt ihr mehr dazu wissen, lasst von euch hören und etwas geduld.doch nun zum
sushi: roher völlig unbehandelter fisch, wenn wir mal vom einfrieren absehen, was ich mit jedem fischfilet mache bevor ich es roh esse, ganz einfach um eventuelle (!) nematoden (kleine ringelwürmer im fischfleisch) abzutöten. diese filets werden in ca 5 bis 6 cm lange und ca 5 mm dicke, schöne scheiben geschnitten (geht am besten mit halb gefrorenen filet) und wird auf eine längliche reiskugel, die aus speziellem klebrig verarbeitetem sushireis besteht, gelegt. dazu wird grüngelbe wasabipaste(ähnelt etwas dem meerrettich und ist recht scharf!), marinierter ingwer sojasosze und andere mehr variierende zutaten, wie algenblätter, sesamsamen, gemüse (mein absoluter favorit ist avocado !!) und einiges mehr gereicht. hauptsächlich werden tunfisch, lachs, fischlaich, grosze krabben, tintenfische, muscheln und ähnliches verarbeitet. eine typische mahlzeit aus aus der japanischen küche, fettarm vitaminreich und eben fürchterlich gesund (wenn nicht der fisch ein wenig alt ist....). die läger sind geteil. meine familie schwört drauf, für die kinder allerdings ohne wasabi und mit nur sehr wenig ingwer. ein nachteil für den ders mag, nicht ganz billig. für den anfänger empfiehlt es sich das beste erreichbare japanische restaurang (oder sushibar) ausfindig zu machen, wo es eben auch anderes als sushi zu essen gibt, man weisz ja nie, und dann mal drauf los! die zeigen einem schon wie ihr das in euch rein kriegt. stäbchen oder finger ist recht üblich. getränketip: warmer reiswein(?!), herbes bier(!!), mein absoluter favorit weiszwein aus italien, frascati fontana candida (!!!!). sollte es gefallen, könnt ihr durchaus eine kleinere portion und einige reisbällchen extra kaufen, falls ihr vor allem frische makrele vom vortag als filet eingefroren habt. paszt perfekt! aber auch zum beispiel gefleckter lippfisch ist prima, überhaupt aller selbstgefangener perfekt behandelter fisch geht gut ist eben doch einen deut frischer als der vom restaurant. der fortgeschrittene leistet sich ein kleines sushikochbuch und macht&acute;s hier und da mal selber, gerne im kreise anderer "süchtiger". sushi ist sehr viel auch eine freude fürs auge. mein tipp unbedingt testen!!!!! im internet lassen sich auch deutsche sushirestaurants finden. guten appetit und------------------
skit fiske wünscht aus göteborg christian, der chippog


----------



## MadSonic (28. Oktober 2000)

Sushi ist wirklich supergeil! Das Problem ist es, dass es in den Restaurants wirklich einen deftigen Preis hat, was ja auch zu verstehen ist, da es immer wieder frisch zubereitet werden muss. Ich könnt mich echt in ne Riesenportion Sushi setzen und futtern bis der Arzt kommt.. hmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
~=\\\\~=MadSonic=~////////=~
~=http://www.MadSonic.de=~
~=2x Moderator of Angler-Board.de=~
~=Unterschätze nie die Macht des Unscheinbaren!=~


----------



## chippog (2. November 2000)

madsonic? ja !------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von chippog am 02-11-2000 um 13:41.]


----------

